# amano substrate??



## chilled84 (22 Apr 2010)

I cant seem to get my head round this. I know its silly and must be just me, but i cant find what the white substrate he uses is, Its like play sand but looks slighty bigger grained?? Would be perfect for what i want. Anyone shed some light on this????


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2010)

yeah it's the stuff TGM sells for an arm a leg and a good lung. You can get 1-2mm graded gravel which is very very similar but it's not quiet white by and large.


----------



## chilled84 (22 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> yeah it's the stuff TGM sells for an arm a leg and a good lung. You can get 1-2mm graded gravel which is very very similar but it's not quiet white by and large.



O i knew it was something special, Know anywhere i can get some cheap?


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2010)

There's one that's similar by unipac called zambesi, it's darker though, try their website they might have new colours also try your pet shop or AE they tend to be cheapest for Unipac products.


----------



## chilled84 (22 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> There's one that's similar by unipac called zambesi, it's darker though, try their website they might have new colours also try your pet shop or AE they tend to be cheapest for Unipac products.



worth a look as i dont realy want something very light that will get blown about


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2010)

I have tesco playsand and found that to be fine... It's very pale too.


----------



## chilled84 (22 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I have tesco playsand and found that to be fine... It's very pale too.



Its what i was gona get but im not 100% sure thats all.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2010)

Try forum searching it, I'm sure there's a few other people using it, supercoley springs to mind.


----------



## chilled84 (23 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Try forum searching it, I'm sure there's a few other people using it, supercoley springs to mind.



Did you know that supercoley is called upon every time for info lol. Popular ukaper.   Good man.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Apr 2010)

Chilli
What about this
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/caribse ... -4485.html
or this  http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/unipac- ... -4436.html
hoggie


----------

